# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Constant very faint extremely high pitched ringing in the ears??

## --->>405<<---

Ive been experiencing this for like the last week or better.. Has anyone else had this happen?? I actually turnd the tv off to make sure it wasnt that.. It wasnt  :Smilie: 

Anyone??

----------


## JD250

I shoot guns alot, have for years, combine that with over 20 years as a contractor on the jobsite and my ears have been ringing for years so I can't really help you as far as if it's caused by blood pressure or TRT or whatever, that's a symptom that I will never be able to identify. Someone helpful will chime in before long.  :Smilie:

----------


## brazilian86

I've had that since I had panic attacks 3 years ago. Mine never went away, had worst panic attacks ever, high blood pressure, etc... 
Tell me how it started. Might be the testosterone .

----------


## bass

i had it most of my life, i like to play my music loud so i am sure that damaged my ears somewhat. 

405, keep in mind even if you don't have high BP you lift heavy and workout most the days of the week, so your BP gets high from these activities and thus it effects your ears to a certain extent. ear ringing is very common and there is a simple treatment. ask your doctor for it.

----------


## yannick35

I had this back in 2008 when i got into a lot of stress, it went away, now after starting TRT its back again and yes my BP has gone up too.

Some nights its worst then other for me.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Symptoms of "ringing in the ears" can be a sign of the hormone Pregnenolone in excess of your Thyroid hormone T3/Triiodothyronine. 

Do you have or feel like you are slightly spacey some times, or slightly muted hearing, or you hear a minute amount of ringing and buzzing? 

Are you supplementing with Pregnenolone?

If you started a TRT protocol and the ringing in the ears seemed to start thereafter...speak with your Doctor.

----------


## ecsaaron

I get it sometimes and what sounds like a cricket. Doc said side effect of BP med or cholesterol meds. Some days worse than others.

----------


## ecdysone

Look up: Ménière's Disease just to eliminate that possibility.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Well guys thx for the good responses  :Smilie:  all i know for sure is i just startd noticing it a couple weeks ago after startn TRT.. Im not sayn theyre def connected but it seems a bit coincidental... 

I will def mention this to doc bass  :Smilie: 

GD no im not currently supplementing with pregnenolone.. Should i be and if so is it OTC or can i get a better product if doc prescribes it? 

Were u saying i may have an abundance of preg and deficiency in T3 or the other way around? Like if their ratio is unbalanced it could create the ringing?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Well guys thx for the good responses  all i know for sure is i just startd noticing it a couple weeks ago after startn TRT.. Im not sayn theyre def connected but it seems a bit coincidental... 
> 
> I will def mention this to doc bass 
> 
> GD no im not currently supplementing with pregnenolone.. Should i be and if so is it OTC or can i get a better product if doc prescribes it? 
> 
> Were u saying i may have an abundance of preg and deficiency in T3 or the other way around? Like if their ratio is unbalanced it could create the ringing?


Where Preg is in a greater amount reference wise to T3 can/may cause this to happen. 

It's documented.

Only those Docs who "really get it" will know this.

You need to get tested for these panels to see where you stand.

Cause and effect; there are known and documented cases where hormonal imbalances will cause "ringing in the ears" among other things.

----------


## Vettester

I've had Tinnitus since 2004. Pretty sure I got it when I had a sunroof open and passed under a 747 that was about 100' above me coming in for a landing at the airport. I remember getting a sharp pain in my left air at that point, then a day or two later this high pitch ringing started. It never went away. It's amazing how a person can learn to adapt to certain things. 

Checkout the American Tinnitus Association http://www.ata.org/. There are some new technologies with hearing aids and such that can help.

Good luck with it. I hope your situation is just temporary.

----------


## Times Roman

I've had tinnitus since I was in highschool going to rock concerts all thetime. This makes it 30+ years of that irritating ringing you mentioned. There are no known cures last time i checked a few years ago.

----------


## Phyll

I've had it too since high school. I was going through a lot of stress during the 2nd half of last year and since then it seems to have become considerably worse. I hate this shit, it drives me crazy sometimes. I went to a inner ear doc and he told me to try melatonin 3mg before bed for 30 days and see if there was any improvement. According to him if the tinnitus is originating in the brain, some studies have suggested that melatonin can make the tinnitus better. It didn't help me, but it can help you guys. Worth the shot IMO.

The next step he wanted me to try amitriptyline. It is a mild anti-depressant, that apparently can help with tinnitus when taken in much lower doses. But I haven't touched those pills yet and don't think I will.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Interesting phyll and thx for ur input man.. Still waitn for bloodwork to hopefully get AI and maybe thatll fix it.. Think it may be E2 associated.. Or at least TRT associated...

----------


## Far from massive

Just to throw in a positive, 

I worked as an auto mechanic for over 20yrs also raced bikes and cars up to blown alcohol worked doing sound for a rock band in teens twenties so yeah got the background LOL. Well I got tinnitus at about 50yrs old and figured I was screwed (my brother has had it for years) well about a couple of months it faded to nothing, so rest assured it can also pass.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just to throw in a positive, 
> 
> I worked as an auto mechanic for over 20yrs also raced bikes and cars up to blown alcohol worked doing sound for a rock band in teens twenties so yeah got the background LOL. Well I got tinnitus at about 50yrs old and figured I was screwed (my brother has had it for years) well about a couple of months it faded to nothing, so rest assured it can also pass.


thx FFM.. it seems(since its been about 10 days since it started) that it comes and goes.. in the beginning it was freaking me out cuz i didnt know what it was or why it was happening.. i have seemd to settle into it and could prob live with it if i had to.. i am hoping my E2 comes back high to explain how im feeling.. some anxiety off and on.. ear ringing, felt weak in the gym yesterday, and i am sweating while sleeping now  :Smilie:  seems like E2 symptoms... plus i dont feel as "good" as i did about 4 weeks into trt.. also shoulder is bothering me a fair amt and that went away for awhile...

----------


## Phyll

> thx FFM.. it seems(since its been about 10 days since it started) that it comes and goes.. in the beginning it was freaking me out cuz i didnt know what it was or why it was happening.. i have seemd to settle into it and could prob live with it if i had to.. i am hoping my E2 comes back high to explain how im feeling.. some anxiety off and on.. ear ringing, felt weak in the gym yesterday, and i am sweating while sleeping now  seems like E2 symptoms... plus i dont feel as "good" as i did about 4 weeks into trt.. also shoulder is bothering me a fair amt and that went away for awhile...


Cool man let us know how it goes.

----------


## Nofinshline

I'm in the same boat as some of you here... I have tinnitus since being in the front row at a concert about 6 months ago.. just in front of the speaker.. Doc said there is no sure cure for it.. he prescribed 2 x120mg of Ginkgo Biloba daily... been on it a few weeks no good results yet, he said that it's been working in some cases of tinnitus. By the way I'm on Nebido TRT and hcg . Nothing else.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Sorry to hear dude.. Im managing with mine.. Have been able to tune it out somewhat.. Now from my understanding there are methods of treating it.. Some hearing aid thing that makes a certain noise to distract ur hearing or someth like that, cognitive behavior therapy, and surgery to name a few...

----------


## Brickhouse

This is of interest to me as I suffer from anxiety/agoraphobia. My T levels are very low and I am 37 years old. I was told low T can cause anxiety so to read here that is may have been caused or worsened by Test makes me slightly worried as I have to see the urologist at the end of the month.....What if he prescribes me something that may worsen my anxiety?

By the way.......Sorry to hijack your thread mate!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Brick the anxiety is caused by elevated E2 NOT TEST...

----------


## Brickhouse

> Brick the anxiety is caused by elevated E2 NOT TEST...


I see....Thank you.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Some religions teach that you are hearing the music of god from the inner planes. Go with that answer if you can avoid a god complex.

----------

